# Got a kayak. Need a paddle. Best band for the buck



## atblis (Jul 20, 2003)

Just got a Tarpon 160i (listed as 28" wide). I am 6'2" tall. Currently using a 244cm tip to tip paddle. 

Looking to get something a little fancier probably 230cm long (maybe 240), straight shaft. Touring type I guess.

The Werner Camano is the current front runner.

Any other paddles worth considering? What would be the best bang for the buck?

Thanks,
Andrew


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

Adventure Technology Ergo Tour T4 C 
It's a little heavier than the Camano. 

I use the AT Fishstix OS - it's a little lighter than the T4 C


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

I like the Werner Camano; it's the best paddle I've ever used  'Course, it's the only other paddle I've ever used other than my stock Hobie paddle... :redface: I got it with a 20% off coupon from REI so it was a good deal. I like the light weight and the stiffness of the blade. I'm not sure how durable a fiberglass blade is, but time will tell.


----------



## wes (Jan 3, 2004)

Werner is very hard to beat...I've used the kalliste and the camano in the 240 length... they have the best split joint in the business...something very important that most don't consider until it loosens or fails completely. I have both ,and alternate paddles pretty regular.That said ,The paddle I use most is a bending branches "day" breeze with the ruler on the shaft... it is a terrific paddle. The first paddle I bought was an adventure tech ergo carbon oversize... I'd sell it cheap if I could find somebody that could lift it. If you look around and hit a sale the camano or breeze carbon can be had well under $200
Wes


----------



## atblis (Jul 20, 2003)

Well, I snagged a 230cm Aquabound Stingray. Carbon shaft. $112 on sale. It seems decent (much much lighter than what I was using). I am thinking a 240 cm might be more to my liking though.


----------



## NAVYIDC (Jul 7, 2009)

*dam*

Wish I would have seen this I have a used paddle looking to dup , GIVE AWAY I MEEN. I have no use for it anymore only bad wrap is that the dam thing is stuck together ( DAM SAND ). 


DOC:fishing:


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

Doc
it may just be salt buildup sticking it together. I've salvaged a stuck paddle by throwing it in the pool for a few hours so the salt crystals could dissolve.


----------

